# Superliner vs. Viewliner Bedroom



## mflsjhs (Jun 5, 2011)

Just want to see what people seem to think are better


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 5, 2011)

*I prefer the Viewliner Roomette as I usually travel alone.*

*If Mrs Shanghai is with me, we get a bedroom.*

*I didn't realize that with the exception of Bedroom A on*

*the Superliner, there is any difference in the Viewliner*

*or Superliner bedrooms.*


----------



## mflsjhs (Jun 5, 2011)

Is bedroom A on the superliners the one that is smaller?


----------



## alanh (Jun 5, 2011)

Viewliners are nice because of the higher ceilings and upper bunk windows. However, the single level design means fewer bedrooms per car thus they're harder to get.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 5, 2011)

Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom if cost is not a consideration.


----------



## mflsjhs (Jun 5, 2011)

i know the viewliners are nice, have ridden in Bedroom B and a suite a & b on the Meteor (97-98-PHL-ORLANDO) and 91-92 PHL-ORLANDO

never been on a superliner, excited to see what its like, ive heard that they ride better than viewliners is this true?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 5, 2011)

I like the Viewliner (either bedroom or roomette) for the upper level window, but I thing overall, I like the Superliner bedroom best, (except for Bedroom A)!








mflsjhs said:


> Is bedroom A on the superliners the one that is smaller?


Yes!


----------



## mflsjhs (Jun 5, 2011)

is it really that much different than the rest? im surprised by that. is E normal size or bigger than the rest?


----------



## eagle628 (Jun 5, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom* if cost is not a consideration*.


Because not everyone can afford bedrooms? Hell, not everyone can even afford any sort of sleeping car accommodation.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 5, 2011)

eagle628 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom* if cost is not a consideration*.
> ...


I assumed the poll was asking which you *PREFER*. It does not say which you normally travel in or which you can afford.


----------



## eagle628 (Jun 5, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> eagle628 said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


Surely the one you prefer to travel in is the one you can afford to travel in...I mean, if it's a matter of bedroom/roomette, than all things being equal, you'd prefer the bedroom (I assume, I've never actually been able to afford one), but if that's beyond your financial means, than you're left to choose between not traveling and traveling in a roomette, and I think everyone here would choose the latter.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 5, 2011)

eagle628 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle628 said:
> ...


I disagree. I PREFER to drive a Ferrari, but all I can afford is a pickup. Does that mean I prefer a truck?

I PREFER to be in a bedroom, but all I can afford is a roomette. I would PREFER to be in a bedroom everytime, but cannot afford it.


----------



## had8ley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm going to have to vote for the H room on Viewliners...it's probably the worse room on Superliners (the upper bunk was designed for Twiggy) but the best on V'liners; the room can easily hold three people on the couch and one in a folding chair (which you must now supply) and the bathroom has its own shower that you can actually move around in. The room is accessible to revenue pax 15 days out from train day and the room can only be reserved through Amtrak reservation agents. I personally like it because the vestibule is right in front of the door and I'm usually right next to the diner. You have to go the length of the car to reach coffee and juice though.


----------



## hhswami (Jun 5, 2011)

I specifically would, if cost and availability were never an issue, choose either lower level bedroom on a Superliner, simply because there are windows on both sides of the room.


----------



## had8ley (Jun 5, 2011)

hhswami said:


> I specifically would, if cost and availability were never an issue, choose either lower level bedroom on a Superliner, simply because there are windows on both sides of the room.


The only rooms that have windows on both sides of a Superliner, downstairs or upstairs, are the Family Room (enormously expensive at times) and the Accessible Room (only available 15 days out if unreserved).There are four roomettes downstairs with one sided window access.The Viewliner has no double sided window rooms.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 5, 2011)

had8ley said:


> The room is accessible to revenue pax 15 days out from train day and the room can only be reserved through Amtrak reservation agents.


That's not quite correct. If all the Bedrooms are sold out and you're within the 15 day window, the H room will show up on the online system as a Bedroom. There is no easy indication to the user that you're actually booking the H room however. Back under the old website there was a subtle clue, if you knew what to look for, that you were booking the H room. But the new site no longer provides that clue.


----------



## had8ley (Jun 5, 2011)

AlanB said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > The room is accessible to revenue pax 15 days out from train day and the room can only be reserved through Amtrak reservation agents.
> ...


You're absolutely correct Alan, but with the way sleepers are selling out these days the chances are fairly good that the H might be open while the rest of the bedrooms(all two in the case of the Viewliners) are gone. A call to Riverside or Chicago should clarify exactly what bedroom you're booking I would think...which brings up another question...does it have to be all sleeping rooms that are sold out or just the bedrooms (including the family room on the Superliners) ???


----------



## TransitGeek (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm kind of with everyone else here. I'd prefer, if cost weren't an issue, a bedroom- hell, I'd prefer a private car with a dome and a chef!- but usually I travel in coach. And I'd rather spend $1000 on a rail pass and ride around for a month than a bedroom one-way from here to Chicago. (Looking forward to my first sleeper this summer on the Crescent!)


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Jun 5, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom if cost is not a consideration.


When traveling alone, I definitely prefer a roomette for the sole reason that I am not left wondering if I will be stuck sitting in a rather uncomfortable chair to face forward should the car be oriented that way. With a roomette, you're guaranteed to have a nice large seat facing forward every time. The bedroom chairs are not horrible, but they also leave a lot to be desired, especially on a long trip such as taking 5/6 origin to terminus.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 5, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom if cost is not a consideration.


I have never had a roomette in a viewliner. I do prefer a roomette in a superliner because of he bed orientation. I prefer lying alongside the window and looking out as I drift out to sleep. I also find the side to side over the head to toe swaying.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 5, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom if cost is not a consideration.
> ...


Roomettes on the Viewliners also have the beds oriented that way...plus there's a window above and below...


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 5, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom if cost is not a consideration.
> ...


So you are willing to give up a lot of extra space and your own bathroom just for bed orientation? Not saying it is not true, I just find that surprising.

I too prefer the bed orientation in a roomette, but I would gladly give that up for the space of a bedroom.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 5, 2011)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom if cost is not a consideration.
> ...


I hear ya on that one. The chair is bad. However, personally, I could live sitting on the couch riding backwards to have all that extra space and my own bathroom.


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 6, 2011)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom if cost is not a consideration.
> ...


*This is my position as well.* I also find that I can arrange my computer

and devices better in the roomette layout than in the bedroom. I don't

like riding backwards for long periods of time.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 6, 2011)

Having been in both a Viewliner and Superliner roomette on the same trip this past weekend, here are my observations:

1) I really prefer a community restroom as opposed to an in-room toilet. Just not enough room to maneuver, and really annoying if you're travelling with someone. Superliner +1

2) Upper window is a huge plus and the additional baggage storage bin large enough to stow away a small child is great. Viewliner +1

3) TWO power outlets are always better than one. Especially when they are more convenient to the work table. Superliner +1

4) Closet has the appearance of being more secure than an open hook. But at barely 4" wide, it really can't hold much. The additional bulkhead and closet door are really unncecessary. Viewliner +1

5) In the whole car itself, the Superliner has 14 roomettes, 5 bedrooms, a Family bedroom, and an "H" room. The Viewliner has 12 roomettes, 2 bedrooms, no additional family bedroom and an "H" room. Superliner +1 (actually can accomodate up to 14 more revenue passengers)

6) Showers were comparable.

Adding up the above points, I get Superliner: 3, Viewliner: 2. Overall, despite the larger headroom and extra storage capacity, I felt that the seats on the Superliner were a bit (if only by inches) larger than the Viewliner roomette. But no complaints on either, really. They both fit the bill. Frankly, I didn't see where the Viewliners were in such desparate need of replacement. If they want to ADD to the numbers, by all means do so, but it's not time to start scrapping these guys. They seem to have a lot of life left.


----------



## chandj (Jun 6, 2011)

eagle628 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom* if cost is not a consideration*.
> ...


I prefer a roomette to a bedroom every time because I do not like to have a toilet right in the room with me. Personal preference makes the world go 'round.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 6, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> 5) In the whole car itself, the Superliner has 14 roomettes, 5 bedrooms, a Family bedroom, and an "H" room. The Viewliner has 12 roomettes, 2 bedrooms, no additional family bedroom and an "H" room. Superliner +1 (actually can accomodate up to 14 more revenue passengers)


Superliners technically only have 13 roomettes, not 14. Room #1 is the attendants room and never occupied by more than 1 person.

Or if you're going to count the attendant's room, then technically the Viewliner has 13 roomettes, since the attendant uses what would be room #14.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jun 6, 2011)

Having never done a room but only roometts . I still like the Roomette better . I am very comfy in small spaces so it does not bother me .

and i REALLY enjoy running one chair all down and the other half down to make one heck of a nice	chase lounger .

Peter


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 8, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> 3) TWO power outlets are always better than one. Especially when they are more convenient to the work table. Superliner +1


Have I been missing the second power outlet all these years? I've only ever found one in the Superliner roomette.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 8, 2011)

Dang it. You are right again. I forgot the details because I just remember that I had my laptop and my phone plugged in. But now that you mention it, I remember that my phone was plugged into the USB of my laptop.

The Superliner, though, is up against the window as opposed to the other side of the toilet from the seat. That is a big difference when working on a laptop, too. I prefer to run the cord down the side of the seat than across the sink, then behind me (which doesn't work too well) or just in the air if I sit the other way.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Jun 8, 2011)

Well if it's "I prefer".... then I prefer private varnish.


----------



## nferr (Jun 8, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom if cost is not a consideration.


I prefer sleeping alongside the window. And for traveling solo the roomette has enough room. I'm not crazy about the bedroom except for the private toilet.


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 16, 2011)

In my case my wife tends to take 12-15 pieces of luggage for an overnight trip. She is also 6' tall. All things considered the bedroom is the only room that we can fit in. If I were traveling alone, a roomette would be acceptable. We just "bite the bullet" and buy the bedroom.


----------



## dan72 (Jun 16, 2011)

One plus for the Viewliner that I really like is the individual fan control. Very nice when it's warm weather. While the Superliner has a slide control for the vent in the ceiling, the Viewliner also allows you to orient the air flow around as well. I traveled along in the Viewliners, so the toilet was nice. However, with somebody, awkward at best.

On Superliner side, I like the view the upper rooms offer and I think the ride is a bit smoother.

I've yet to experience a trip in a bedroom, but weather/Devil's Lake/BNSF/mudslide willing, my wife and I will next Monday when we head to Seattle. 

Dan


----------



## Baka (Jun 17, 2011)

dan72 The wife and i are booked on the NOL/CHI and Chi/SEA in December. Would appreciate any advice you can give us on 7/8 after your trip. We are in a bedroom on #7 and a family bedroom on 8. Bedrooms NOL/Chi.


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 18, 2011)

One of the things I love about the Viewliner is the fact that I can pull down the upper bunk, and lay in bed without missing the view while my girlfriend can be sitting in the lower area reading or whatever. There's a lot to be said for that second set of windows. Outside of the room itself though I think the Superliner fleet wins every battle. Higher capacity diners, Sightseer Lounges, better sight lines, more reliable from a mechanical standpoint, and the list goes on. But, the single level fleet may get a boost when Viewliner diners start rolling off the line, and lawd help me if we ever see Viewliner lounges...


----------



## HotlantaAl (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it just me or has anyone noticed how lacking the Air Conditioning systems are on the Viewliners lately? Seem the rest of the train can be as cold as a refrigerator, but the Viewliner's AC never seems to keep up very well in hot weather. It's okay, just not as good as the other cars.

One trick I noticed is that if you have a bedroom, leave the door open in hot weather and it will cool the room better.


----------



## rrdude (Jun 20, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> In my case my wife* tends to take 12-15 pieces of luggage for an overnight trip*. She is also 6' tall. All things considered the bedroom is the only room that we can fit in. If I were traveling alone, a roomette would be acceptable. We just "bite the bullet" and buy the bedroom.


They have lawyers who can fix that..........


----------



## rrdude (Jun 20, 2011)

HotlantaAl said:


> Is it just me or has anyone noticed how lacking the Air Conditioning systems are on the Viewliners lately? Seem the rest of the train can be as cold as a refrigerator, but the Viewliner's AC never seems to keep up very well in hot weather. It's okay, just not as good as the other cars.
> 
> One trick I noticed is that if you have a bedroom, *leave the door open* in hot weather and it will cool the room better.


Here's another personal preference thing, I like closing the curtain, but leaving the door open all night when I sleep, Viewliner or Superliner.
Don't know why, just prefer it.


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 20, 2011)

TransitGeek said:


> I'm kind of with everyone else here. I'd prefer, if cost weren't an issue, a bedroom- hell, I'd prefer a private car with a dome and a chef!- but usually I travel in coach. And I'd rather spend $1000 on a rail pass and ride around for a month than a bedroom one-way from here to Chicago. (Looking forward to my first sleeper this summer on the Crescent!)


You'll like the Crescent. We were just on it and its a very nice secenic ride. The ride over lake Ponchartrain is very different as it looks like you are in a boat. The only sad part is the trip through Tuscaloosa Alabama. You can't believe the tornado damage to that town until you see it. It looks like a mile long war zone. If you are in the roomettes you might like the higher ceiling and upper windows of the Viewliners, especially if you are in the upper bunk. You also might like the convenience of the toilet. As for preference I can understand that most would prefer the bedroom but those are getting very costly of late.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jun 20, 2011)

HotlantaAl said:


> Is it just me or has anyone noticed how lacking the Air Conditioning systems are on the Viewliners lately? Seem the rest of the train can be as cold as a refrigerator, but the Viewliner's AC never seems to keep up very well in hot weather. It's okay, just not as good as the other cars.
> 
> One trick I noticed is that if you have a bedroom, leave the door open in hot weather and it will cool the room better.


It's not just you, HotlantaAl. During my past two trips in a Viewliner Bedroom, the bedroom end of the car was rather warm; the roomette end seemed cooler, but not cold.

Mike


----------



## LIRR415 (Jun 20, 2011)

I prefer the Viewliner Bedroom. The upper window and baggage space is nice. The refurbished Superliner bedrooms look really nice though, and I hope to have one on my trip next month.


----------



## NETrainfan (Jul 4, 2011)

My sister and I shared Viewliner and Superliner roomettes last year and decided that next time we will get two Superliner roomettes across from each other rather than a bedroom.


----------



## PaulM (Jul 13, 2011)

eagle628 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle628 said:
> ...


But if all things are equal, then you might as well flip a coin. What I'm trying to say is that cost is always a factor in a purchasing situation, even when one can afford both. The question really is: what do you prefer? A bedroom OR a roomette *plus* drinks on house in the lounge car (or whatever the difference will buy you)?

For us, we take the roomette plus the cash. Others disagree.

I'm not picking on any of the replies. They simply point out the problems with opinion polling when the questions aren't carefully worded. I interpreted the question as: What do you prefer, all things considered? Others interpreted it as: What do you prefer, if cost is NOT a consideration?

One way to get at the affordability issue is to ask: Which have you most often taken or most likely will take? Then why? can't afford BR, don't think difference is worth it, etc.


----------



## jis (Feb 15, 2012)

I actually prefer the Viewliner Roomette over the Bedroom, irrespective of the prices because:

a. I can lie parallel to the window in the upper berth and able to look out the window while lying down without twisting my neck in an unnatural angle.

b. I don't care for the extra space and the bedroom seating accommodation so much. I think the Roomette seats are better and it is easier to stretch out while sitting in the Roomette.


----------



## Bierboy (Feb 15, 2012)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> ...When traveling alone, I definitely prefer a roomette for the sole reason that I am not left wondering if I will be stuck sitting in a rather uncomfortable chair to face forward should the car be oriented that way. With a roomette, you're guaranteed to have a nice large seat facing forward every time. The bedroom chairs are not horrible, but they also leave a lot to be desired, especially on a long trip such as taking 5/6 origin to terminus.


I would certainly agree with this. When Mrs. Bierboy is with me, it's bedroom all the way. If traveling alone, it's roomette for sure...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 15, 2012)

jis said:


> I actually prefer the Viewliner Roomette over the Bedroom, irrespective of the prices because:
> 
> a. I can lie parallel to the window in the upper berth and able to look out the window while lying down without twisting my neck in an unnatural angle.
> 
> b. I don't care for the extra space and the bedroom seating accommodation so much. I think the Roomette seats are better and it is easier to stretch out while sitting in the Roomette.


I'be never stayed in a Viewliner bedroom, but that has been my impression.

There is something really sweet about lying in the upper bunk and being able to look out at eye level with my head on the pillow. I wish one could do the same on the lower bunk of a Superliner.

And with the roomette seats in either one can slide the seats into a number of comfortable positions which is nice on a long trip.


----------



## Golden grrl (Feb 15, 2012)

jis said:


> I actually prefer the Viewliner Roomette over the Bedroom, irrespective of the prices because:
> 
> a. I can lie parallel to the window in the upper berth and able to look out the window while lying down without twisting my neck in an unnatural angle.
> 
> b. I don't care for the extra space and the bedroom seating accommodation so much. I think the Roomette seats are better and it is easier to stretch out while sitting in the Roomette.


I agree with you, with the exception that I prefer Superliner Roomette - I hate the Viewliner toilet-beside-my bed situation.

Whether it is a View- or a Superliner, I really like the Roomette seats, so that my partner and I can swap seats/views [and thus keep the cricks out of our necks] without the sense that one of us just got the lesser seat. I think the seating arrangement in the Roomette affords better conversation, too, when traveling with a companion.

The extra space for the top bunk and the upper story windows on the Viewliner Roomette are great, as is the attic space for storage, but I just can't get past the ick factor of that toilet next to seat/bed.

Not so much a factor for me, but at meals in the dining car, I've had more than one female rider from outside the US tell me she would never again ride in an Amtrak bedroom, because of dislike of the combo shower/toilet in the bedrooms. I usually suggest the family bedroom downstairs on the Superliner for those wanting a larger room who wish to avoid an in-room toilet. I like the family bedroom, but prefer to be upstairs for better views, so usually wind up in a Superliner roomette.


----------



## Donctor (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden grrl said:


> I agree with you, with the exception that I prefer Superliner Roomette - I hate the Viewliner toilet-beside-my bed situation.
> 
> ...
> 
> The extra space for the top bunk and the upper story windows on the Viewliner Roomette are great, as is the attic space for storage, but I just can't get past the ick factor of that toilet next to seat/bed.


Having the toilet right next to the bed is pretty gross, but I still prefer the Viewliner roomette. The storage space is typically of use to me, and often is used to store items that I wouldn't feel safe leaving in the luggage rack on a Superliner. Plus, if I get an odd-numbered roomette on a Viewliner (and I'm not in the Lake Shore's BOS sleeper), I know that the wide seat will probably be facing forward, meaning that when the upper bed is made, my head will be to the rear of the train. Can't predict the orientation of a Superliner.

After being told by multiple SCAs that the upper bunk folds up if there's any real derailment, I don't sleep up top on a Superliner. Because of the toilet's placement in the Viewliner, I only sleep up top.


----------



## jis (Feb 15, 2012)

Donctor said:


> Golden grrl said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you, with the exception that I prefer Superliner Roomette - I hate the Viewliner toilet-beside-my bed situation.
> ...


The toilet will become a non-issue in Viewliner IIs since they will no longer be in the roomettes. But either way I will continue to prefer the upper in Viewliner roomettes. I have never ever used the upper in Superliners since it feels too much like being in a coffin, and I'd rather hold off on that experience for as long as I can.


----------



## TimePeace (Feb 15, 2012)

jis said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> > Golden grrl said:
> ...


Hahaha - I feel the same way


----------



## boxcar479 (Feb 15, 2012)

I voted for the superliner bedroom,because that is how I usually get out of town. As I read the thread I realized that the viewliner with its upper window, and extra bag storage above the restroom is more preferrable to me when my wife tags along(always). A superliner roomette would be just fine if I were alone. Traveling forward or backward has never really been much of an issue for me, but I agree with ColdRain&snow about the advantages of a roomette alone. All in all any trip on a train is great!


----------



## Gingee (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know which train took us back from California over the mountains but we got bedroom A (upgrade when on the train) and even if it was smaller than the other bedrooms, it was great for me. First time in a bedroom. Have been in the family bedroom once. Anyway, I snagged a good price on my next train trip. For $57 more for the both of us, I got a bedroom versus a roommette for one way of our trip. I like not having to worry about what I look like in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. If I could afford it, I would take a bedroom any time over a roommette. But then I would take a roommette over coach.


----------



## rickycourtney (Feb 7, 2013)

I prefer roomettes over bedrooms because of the motion of the train when you sleep.

In a roomette since you're parallel to the window when the car rocks side to side it feels like being a baby in a crib that's rocking.

In the one time I (tried!) to sleep in a bedroom on the SWC when the car rocked it felt like being on a ship in heavy seas going up and down over swells. I felt totally dizzy and seasick by the end of the night.

But from how I understand it now... the SWC runs over pretty lousy tracks so maybe I'd feel different on another route.


----------



## PacificStarlight (Feb 7, 2013)

Option E:Coach...........What not everyone likes privacy and comfort! :giggle:


----------



## MiRider (Feb 7, 2013)

Speaking as a former Coach cheerleader and recent Sleeper convert  .....

I've only traveled in a Viewliner Roomette and Superliner Bedroom, I'd love to travel in a bedroom anytime.

The roomette was fine but my experience was sullied by the price on the LSL and a husband that *still* thinks train travel is supposed to be an Orient Express-like experience.

We traveled in a bedroom roundtrip from CHI - NOL a couple of weeks ago and I loved it.

The rough tracks overnight were wild enough that I flew up in the air and hit my head on the window at which point my husband woke up and told me that he would love to relive that experience if I wouldn't mind throwing him in the trash cart, run up and down the driveway, while banging on it with a baseball bat. 

It was not that bad :giggle:

In the end, I'll take any sleeping accommodation but I'd rather travel by myself so I don't have to deal with the expectations and window/seat hogging of said husband.

My upcoming solo roundtrips in the next couple of months are booked for roomettes and I can't wait.

CHI - DAL - CHI and

CHI - PDX - SEA - CHI

Thanks to everyone here and all of the great things I've learned - gotta love AmSnag, that's for sure.


----------



## NETrainfan (Feb 7, 2013)

I mentioned above (in 2011) that my sister and I were considering two Superliner roomettes across from each other on our next trip. We had our "next trip" this past November and did get the two roomettes on the Southwest Chief. We decided we like this better than a bedroom for coziness and privacy, even though the bathroom in a bedroom is appealing.

However, for sharing a roomette, we much prefer the Viewliner for upper bunk space.


----------



## Nathanael (Feb 9, 2013)

Viewliner Roomette. I like being in the upper bunk parallel to the direction of movement and looking out the window as I doze off.



JoanieB said:


> The roomette was fine but my experience was sullied by the price on the LSL


We can't get the new Viewliners soon enough. For several years, I've found that the price from Syracuse to Chicago was more than the price from Chicago to the West Coast. Although this seems to have changed recently, upon checking the prices (perhaps high prices finally started cutting into demand, or perhaps demand went up on the west coast - chicago trains).


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 9, 2013)

NETrainfan said:


> I mentioned above (in 2011)...


It's funny how the same topic a thread from nearly 2 years ago can start right up again without a hitch! Perhaps the mods shouldn't bother allowing new threads, we should just keep recycling the old ones...


----------



## Henry Gondorf (Jun 8, 2013)

I recently upgraded from a Viewliner Roomette to a Viewliner Bedroom for my upcoming trip on the Lakeshore Limited from Chicago to Buffalo. It was "only" $200 more (a deal, considering it had been $500 more). Besides the price drop, I did it because of the sleeping arrangement with 1 upper single bed and 1 lower double-bed vs. the 2 "coffin-sized" beds. I'm going with my girlfriend, so this will allow for snuggling. Can you put a price on snuggling? Also, the bedroom has the private toilet / shower combo, which is walled-off from the rest of the room. It doesn't bother me that it's a combo. The roomette has the in-room toilet, which I agree is a little weird. I guess you just have to go when your roommate is in the lounge area or ask him/her to step out. Not a big deal, but if that's the case, then I'd rather just have a public bathroom / shower. I'm also a little worried, since some of the commentors have said they prefer the view and sleeping direction of the roomette over the bedroom (parallel to the windows vs. perpendicular). Does anyone else agree or disagree? I'd hate to have spent an extra $200 for an "upgrade" that's not as good of a viewing or sleeping experience.


----------



## crescent2 (Jun 8, 2013)

had8ley said:


> I'm going to have to vote for the H room on Viewliners...it's probably the worse room on Superliners (the upper bunk was designed for Twiggy) but the best on V'liners; the room can easily hold three people on the couch and one in a folding chair (which you must now supply) and the bathroom has its own shower that you can actually move around in. The room is accessible to revenue pax 15 days out from train day and the room can only be reserved through Amtrak reservation agents. I personally like it because the vestibule is right in front of the door and I'm usually right next to the diner. You have to go the length of the car to reach coffee and juice though.


I so agree with the above, realizing it's not an option for most travelers except within 2 weeks of travel if unsold.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 8, 2013)

Please keep in mind that some of these posts are more than 2 years old.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 8, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Please keep in mind that some of these posts are more than 2 years old.


And so are Some of the Posters! :giggle:


----------



## Linda T (Jun 8, 2013)

printman2000 said:


> Not sure I understand how anyone would say they prefer a roomette over a bedroom. Even if alone, why would you not prefer a bedroom if cost is not a consideration.


I *prefer* viewliner roomettes until the new fleet takes over, then I'll vote for any bedroom. I just travel so light that I don't need the extra room, and I don't get dirty enough to really need a shower -- I just use baby wipes when needed. I guess I just prefer the coziness of roomettes, which is good since there are more of them. 

Oops, old thread. :blush:


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jun 8, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Please keep in mind that some of these posts are more than 2 years old.
> ...


From what I've read, I'm not sure I always agree. Some posters act like two year olds!

And as to the guest ressurector's post, don't forget about the daytime configuration. For two adults, I prefer the roomette, as it has two comfy seats near the window, while the bedroom only has one.


----------



## crescent2 (Jun 8, 2013)

So true!

Guest probably found the thread by googling for info and didn't notice the date. But the equipment probably hasn't changed much in two years!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 3, 2013)

D.P. Roberts said:


> And as to the guest ressurector's post, don't forget about the daytime configuration. For two adults, I prefer the roomette, as it has two comfy seats near the window, while the bedroom only has one.


True, but one of them faces backwards, which is no good for me.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 12, 2013)

Ryan said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > And as to the guest ressurector's post, don't forget about the daytime configuration. For two adults, I prefer the roomette, as it has two comfy seats near the window, while the bedroom only has one.
> ...


You "no likely" riding facing backwards?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 13, 2013)

rrdude said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > D.P. Roberts said:
> ...


Some people get motion sickness riding backwards. Though I would have preferred riding forward facing for better watching out the window on my trip with my daughter, I rode backwards because she couldn't. Though we did swap seats when she wanted to nap.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 14, 2013)

rrdude said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > D.P. Roberts said:
> ...


Nosir, not one bit!


----------



## Phil S (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to try V-L upper bunk! Sounds nice. And, yes, I really dislike riding backwards. I want to be able to see the rocks, trees, buildings, birds, whatever, and riding backwards means I see them first when they're nearest me, then get to watch them recede into the distance. Pain in the neck and frustrating.

I do prefer V-L roomettes as I can at least keep the toilet clean. But the shelf on the S-Ls is more convenient than the storage nook on the V-Ls. Haven't tried a bedroom in at lest 20 years.

Next trip might just be VIA all the way across Canada.


----------



## nem (Jul 16, 2013)

My husband and I took the Cardinal (viewliner) Phl - Chi. it had no ladder had to climb up on toilet then sink to get in top bunk.My legs were to short. Having the sink and toilet in the roomette was good but oh my that climb for my 6 foot Hubby.


----------

